# Tach you very much!



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm trying to locate a tach for my 1965 GTO that I can place my original faceplate on. This would be the one in the clock position. I'm not sure if mine is broken or if I should replace the wiring first and hook up an MSD adapter, as the wire may have burnt when the pr vinous owner install an MSD switch.
Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I found a vintage Sun Super Tach II at a car show that with a couple layers of tape behind the bezel and it slips right in the clock hole with a nice firm fit.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pete Serio can repair/rebuild your original tach. Reproductions are also available that are a perfect match from the vendors.


----------

